# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο με boiler (Stirella Simac SX8040D)

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.
Μου εφερε η μανα μου το ατμοσιδερο της που δεν βγαζει ατμο..
Ψαχνοντας διαπιστωσα οτι η αντλια που στελνει νερο στο μποιλερ δεν δουλευει κανονικα(δουλευει πολυ λιγο στην αρχη και μετα σταματαει)
Η αντλια δοκιμαστηκε εκτος κυκλωματος και δεν εχει προβλημα.Τελικα διαπιστωσα οτι το θερμικο που εχω βγαλει στην φωτο ειναι ανοιχτο,γιαυτο δεν δουλευει η αντλια.
Εχω δυο ερωτησεις:Λογικα το θερμικο αυτο ειναι NC αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω την λογικη λειτουργιας του μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος;
Δευτερο, στους ποσους βαθμους ειναι;

Ευχαριστω.

Στην φωτο εχω γεφυρωσει το θερμικο για να παρει ταση η αντλια απευθειας.Το αφησα λιγο ετσι ,η αντλια δουλεψε και μετα το εβγαλα απο την πριζα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...29#prettyPhoto
Στο παραπάνω το αναφέρει για 180 βαθμούς (το 2ο κλίξον προς το τέλος ) αν προσέξεις στην περιφέρεια το γράφει και πάνω στο κλίξον για τα χαρακτηριστικά του.




> Λογικα το θερμικο αυτο ειναι NC αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω την λογικη λειτουργιας του μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος;


Όλα έχουν διπλές και τριπλές "ασφάλειες" . μια ασφάλεια είναι το κλίξον που δείχνεις ... άλλη ασφάλεια είναι εκείνη που είναι επίσης πάνω στο μπόιλερ μέσα σε μια σωληνωειδή ζελατίνα και μια άλλη η τάπα ασφαλείας πλήρωσης νερού. 

Επειδή φαίνονται και άλατα σχεδόν παντού πιθανόν να χάνει από κάπου και από την πίεση και θα πρέπει να δεις αν χρειάζεται αλλαγή και η φλάντζα στο μπόιλερ.

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου Πετρο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Τελικα βλεπω εδω: http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...X8040D&mid=929 οτι ο θερμοστατης αντλιας ειναι 160 βαθμων,(το λεει και επανω οπως ειπες) *αλλα ειναι ΝΟ οποτε ειναι σωστο το οτι μου δειχνει ανοιχτο..*
Εγω οπως ειπα παραπανω το γεφυρωσα,αφησα την αντλια να δουλεψει λιγο και μετα εβγαλα την γεφυρα και του ξαναεδωσα ταση.
Μ'αυτο τον τροπο δουλεψε κανονικα και εβγαλε και πολυ ατμο,αρα τα υπολοιπα μερη του σιδερου (βαλβιδες,μποιλερ κλπ) ειναι ενταξει.
Τωρα τι γινεται με τον θερμοστατη δεν ξερω..

Edit:Το ζεστανα με τον αναπτηρα και εκλεισε κανονικα.Μαλλον δεν παταει σωστα επανω στο μποιλερ για να παρει θερμοκρασια.Η λαμαρινιτσα που το κραταει: http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...X8040D&mid=929 (τερμα κατω) σαν να μην το παταει εντελως.

----------


## stamoulisp

Καλησπέρα και Καλη Χρονιά.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και στην περίπτωση που δεν ζεσταίνει το boiler?
έχω μια συσκευή SIMAC 6080D και είναι η δευτερη φορά που μου παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή το πήγα σε μάστορα και μου βρήκε μια ασφάλεια καμμένη (μάλλον τον θερμοστάτη :Wink: =15€ και φέτος πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

"Λυνεται" εύκολα η stirella?

----------


## dimitris8x

Εχει θερμικό πανω στο boiler ειναι πολυ πιθανό να φταει αυτο. Μπορει να ανοίξεις το καπάκι απο το boiler και να μετρήσεις το θερμικό αφου αποσυνδεσεις τα καλώδια. Μπορει να φταει και ο διακοπτης του boiler

----------


## diony

> Τωρα τι γινεται με τον θερμοστατη δεν ξερω..
> 
> Edit:Το ζεστανα με τον αναπτηρα και εκλεισε κανονικα.Μαλλον δεν παταει σωστα επανω στο μποιλερ για να παρει θερμοκρασια.Η λαμαρινιτσα που το κραταει: http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...X8040D&mid=929 (τερμα κατω) σαν να μην το παταει εντελως.


τα περισσότερα ατμοσυστήματα έχουν περίπου την ίδια λογική

εκτός από τα ασφαλιστικά (NC θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας και θερμική ασφάλεια) υπάρχει ο συγκεκριμένος θερμοστάτης *ΝΟ* ο οποίος συνήθως είναι 15-20 βαθμούς  κελσίου αν θυμάμαι καλά μεγαλύτερος από το *NC* θερμοστάτη ελέγχου της αντίστασης

όσο υπάρχει νερό στο μπόιλερ ανοιγοκλείνει ο *NC* και κοντρολάρει την αντίσταση , μόλις κατέβει πολύ χαμηλά η στάθμη νερού στο μπόιλερ , τότε επηρεάζεται ο  *ΝΟ* θερμοστάτης , ο οποίος κλείνει κύκλωμα και ενεργοποιεί την αντλία πλήρωσης νερού ,το οποίο μπαίνοντας στο μπόιλερ του κατεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία και ο  *ΝΟ* ξανανοίγει το κύκλωμα σταματώντας τη λειτουργία  της αντλίας πλήρωσης νερού κ.ο.κ. (*σε μοντέλα χωρίς πιεσοστάτη*) 

σε μοντέλα με πιεσοστάτη τη δουλειά του *NC* θερμοστάτη ελέγχου την κάνει ο πιεσοστάτης

edit

πολλές φορές είτε λόγω κακής επαφής ,ή από άλατα ,ή ακόμη και από οριακά μεταξύ τους διαφορά κόβει ο άλλος θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας NC γύρω στους 200 βαθμούς κελσίου  (*πιθανό αυτό γίνεται στη δική σου περίπτωση*)ή καίγεται η θερμική ασφάλεια
έχω διάφορα σκαριφήματα και σημειώσεις  που έβγαλα αλλά δεν τα έχω πρόχειρα

----------


## JOUN

Ετσι όπως τα λες είναι φιλέ Κώστα. Χωρίς να θέλω να μειωσω τους άλλους που απάντησαν φαίνεται ότι έχεις το θέμα καλύτερα.
Αν τυχόν βρεις τα σκαριφήματα που λες θα με βοηθούσες πολύ.

----------


## diony

από το δικό σου μοντέλο δυστυχώς δε βρήκα κάτι αλλά από άλλο μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρίας που έχω σημειώσεις ,

ο  *NO*  που τροφοδοτεί την αντλία πλήρωσης νερού είναι 160 ΟC

ο  *NC* o οποίος ασφαλίζει την αντίσταση του boiler είναι180ΟC και εκτός από ασφαλείας όταν ανοίξει  δίνει εντολή στο λαμπάκι *έλλειψη νερού* (για  την ακρίβεια είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα)

ο πιεσοστάτης που ελέγχει την αντίσταση του boiler έχει ρύθμιση στα 2,8 bar

η θερμική ασφάλεια είναι 192ΟC  (όταν ξεπεράσει το όριο καίγεται)

----------


## JOUN

Ευχαριστω Κωστα,τα ειχα δει αυτα αλλα ειναι καλο που τα διασταυρωσα και απο εσενα.Μενει τωρα να βρω εναν τροπο να ακουμπαει καλα το θερμικο της αντλιας επανω στο μποιλερ.

----------


## diony

Άλλη εκδοχή μπορεί να έχει μετατοπιστεί το σημείο λειτουργίας του θερμοστάτη *ΝΟ* προς τα πάνω λόγω φθοράς

ή αν δε λυθεί το πρόβλημα μπορεί να χρειαστεί ένα καθάρισμα στα άλατα του  boiler ,υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγω του ότι τον έλεγχο της αντίστασης τον έχει ο πιεσοστάτης  , μόλις πιάσει πίεση κόβει την αντίσταση , αν έχει στα τοιχώματα κάποιο στρώμα από άλατα ,να εμποδίζουν τη σωστή μετάδοση της θερμότητας προς το θερμοστάτη *ΝΟ*

----------


## JOUN

> Άλλη εκδοχή μπορεί να έχει μετατοπιστεί το σημείο λειτουργίας του θερμοστάτη *ΝΟ* προς τα πάνω λόγω φθοράς


Αυτο πρεπει να συμβαινει..Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι δεν παταει σωστα οποτε εβαλα απο πισω του ενα κομματι χαλκο για καλυτερη επαφη..
Το συστημα δουλευε αψογα με το νερο που ειχε ηδη μεσα το μποιλερ αλλα οταν αυτο τελειωσε η αντλια δεν πηρε μπροστα.Πιστευα οτι ενα διμεταλλικο σαν αυτα που εχουν μεσα τα θερμικα δεν αλλαζει σημειο λειτουργιας αλλα μαλλον κανω λαθος.Επισης προσεξα οτι το θερμικο του μποιλερ δουλευε κανονικα(εκοβε και ξαναεδινε) αλλα της αντλιας οχι..
Θα αλλαξω το θερμικο και θα επανελθω.

Το μποιλερ δεν εχει αλατα, το εχω ανοιξει και το εχω καθαρισει.

----------


## diony

> .Επισης προσεξα οτι το θερμικο του μποιλερ δουλευε κανονικα(εκοβε και ξαναεδινε) αλλα της αντλιας οχι..
> Θα αλλαξω το θερμικο και θα επανελθω.
> 
> Το μποιλερ δεν εχει αλατα, το εχω ανοιξει και το εχω καθαρισει.



Αν το μπόιλερ έχει πιεσοστάτη , ο έλεγχος της αντίστασης *πρέπει να γίνεται από αυτόν* , το θερμικό 180ΟC κόβει το κύκλωμα λόγω του ότι δεν έχει νερό και αφού είναι σε κοντινή θέση μεταξύ τους δε γίνεται να ενεργοποιείται το 180ΟC πριν από το 160 ΟC (εκτός αν το 180ΟC κόβει νωρίτερα λόγω φθοράς) ,παίζει και αυτό
 οπότε ξεκίνα από αυτό που λες από το 160OC NO και ανάλογα
έτσι και αλλιώς φτηνό πρέπει να είναι

----------


## dimitris8x

Θερμική πάστα μπορεις να βαλεις απο κατω!

----------


## JOUN

Τελικα το προβλημα επιδιορθωθηκε.
Ειχε προβλημα το θερμικο της αντλιας και ενω σε ζεσταμα με αναπτηρα εκλεινε,στην κανονικη λειτουργια δεν δουλευε..Το σιδερο βγαζει κανονικα ατμο τωρα.
Μια απορια: Οπως φαινεται στην φωτο στο κατω μερος υπαρχει μια τρυπα η οποια επικοινωνει μια αλλη επανω στην βαση και τελικα βγαινει στην κατω μερια της.Απο εκει σταζει λιγο λιγο νερο..
Για ποιο λογο υπαρχει αυτη;Τι νομιζεται οτι εξυπηρετει;

----------


## JOUN

Τελικα εχει δυο τρυπες φαινονται στις δυο ακρες της φωτο.Τι μπορει να κανουν εκει;

----------


## JOUN

Oι τρυπες φυσικα υπαρχουν και στην βαση του μποιλερ..Η δεξια ειναι βουλωμενη,η αριστερη βγαινει μεχρι κατω.

----------


## diony

Η μικρή είναι από ότι θυμάμαι ταπωμένη σε πολλά μοντέλα,η μεσαία δίνει νερό προς την αντλία πλήρωσης και η τρίτη είναι τα επιστρεφόμενα νερά από την αντλία πλήρωσης έτσι το θυμάμαι

----------


## JOUN

Ναι ετσι ειναι οι δυο κεντρικες μεγαλες τρυπες ειναι η παροχη νερου και τα επιστρεφομενα..Εγω μιλαω για τις αλλες μεσα σε κυκλο.
Αφου λες οτι η μια ειναι ταπωμενη(που μου φαινεται το ποιο λογικο αν και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει εξαρχης) τοτε θα την κλεισω και εγω με σιλικονη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίσως την έχουν την τρύπα για να ξεθυμαίνει από τυχόν πίεση αέρα (επειδή και αυτό το δοχείο είναι "ντεπόζιτο" και όπως είναι μέσα σε ένα σχετικά "θερμό περιβάλλον" να εκτονώνεται η τυχόν πίεση αέρα , μήπως ραγίσει από αυτό , και το κάνανε σαν μέτρο ασφάλειας )

----------


## diony

> Ναι ετσι ειναι οι δυο κεντρικες μεγαλες τρυπες ειναι η παροχη νερου και τα επιστρεφομενα..Εγω μιλαω για τις αλλες μεσα σε κυκλο.
> Αφου λες οτι η μια ειναι ταπωμενη(που μου φαινεται το ποιο λογικο αν και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει εξαρχης) τοτε θα την κλεισω και εγω με σιλικονη.


Τότε ίσως είναι οδηγοί για να κάθεται κέντρο

----------


## diony

> Oι τρυπες φυσικα υπαρχουν και στην βαση του μποιλερ..Η δεξια ειναι βουλωμενη,η αριστερη βγαινει μεχρι κατω.



Άνοιξε το καπάκι του μπόιλερ και δες από κάτω , πιθανό η δεύτερη που δεν είναι ταπωμένη να αδειάζει τυχόν νερά που πέσανε βγάλε - βάλε το δοχείο και να τα οδηγεί στη βάση της συσκευής  , δηλαδή να τα πετάει στο πάτωμα δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς

----------


## JOUN

Δεν καταλαβα τι γινεται αλλα αφου λες οτι μαλλον ηταν ταπωμενη,θα την κλεισω και εγω.

----------


## diony

Ταπωμένη από τη μεριά του γαλάζιου δοχείου αν θυμάμαι είναι η μία για την άλλη δεν είμαι σίγουρος , αλλά δεν κερδίζεις κάτι με το να την ταπώσεις ,πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε , έλεγξε πρώτα μην κάνεις κάτι στα τυφλά , άφησέ το όπως το έχει ο κατασκευαστής

----------


## JOUN

Τελικα το σωληνακι της αντλιας ειχε ενα πολυ μικρο σκισιμο και εχανε απο εκει.Η τρυπα στο ντεποζιτο ειναι ανοιχτη αλλα μαλλον λογω της επιφανειακης τασης του νερου δεν χανει απο εκει.
Υποθετω αν χρειαστει θα σταξει απο εκει.

Ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια και ιδιαιτερα τον φιλο diony.

----------


## diony

Εσύ το έφτιαξες , εμείς απλά βοηθήσαμε  :Smile:

----------


## gcnick

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου .λόγο της δουλειάς μου θα σου πω ότι κατά 90%   έχει πιάσει αλλατα το μποιλερ μέσα και δεν μπορεί να πάρει την σωστή θερμοκρασία για να λειτουργήσει το θερμικό. 
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θέλει άνοιγμα το μποιλερ να καθαριστεί και ιδιετερα στο σημείο που είναι το θερμικό.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο

----------


## JOUN

Ευχαριστω φιλε Νικο αλλα η πρωτη δουλεια που εκανα ηταν να ανοιξω το μποιλερ και να το καθαρισω χωρις αποτελεσμα..
Τελικα εφταιγε το θερμικο,μολις το αλλαξα εφτιαξε.

----------


## papabill

**********

----------


## Proedros.1

Delongi Stirella VVX1655 
Μια πεταει ατμό, μια δεν πεταει. 
Tο σιδερο μετα απο παρατεταμενα πατηματα του κουμπιου δουλεψε. Αλλα πολλες φορες κολαει παλι και ενω δινει εντολη δεν πεταει ατμο. Τι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω?? Το έλυσα αλλά δεν ακούμπησα τίποτα γιατί είδα 2 "βαλβιδες" στη πάνω μέρος και μια στη κάτω. ( Δεν ξερω αν λεγονται βαλβιδες η καπως αλιως.) Ποιο Από τα 3 θέλει αλαγμα. Γιατί ειμαι και επαρχία και είναι δύσκολο να βρω μάστορα που να είναι και έμπιστος.

----------

